# What is my computer downloading



## Donald11 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have Hughes satalite network and if I down load more than 200MB in a 24 hour time period I am slowed down "considerbly" for the next 24 hours. I have my updates set at hours that do not count against me 1:AM to 6:AM central time. I have been hit twice in the last couple of weeks with large down loads out side of my down load zone for updates. My Question is how do I find out what program is down loading this. Is there software available to tell me what sites I am using and the amount of down or up loading activity. I am using Windows XP sp3, Windows Explorer 8. Your Help is appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd configure a good firewall to slow things down.


----------

